# August 2004 2wwers Pt 2



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi New Home!

Jan and Steve - incredibly sorry to read that the test earlier in the week was negative. It would be lovely if it changed and I wish it would (((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))).

Cindy and Eliza - thinking of you....

Pochahontas - thanks for letting me know!

Lynne1 - welcome and good luck, blasts are "supposed" to be stronger! We did blast on our last cycle!  If that helps!  Good luck for your test tomorrow.

Vicki - good luck for you as well tomorrow! 

Thinking of you all..........

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Augustas

Jan - I really hope your new test comes up with a miracle for you.... sorry to hear about your very stressful times... 

Zoe - you're a testaholic!!!! You crazy woman, I bet the hpt companies love you!!!!!  Still, it's quite good to have no fear of the dreaded pee stick - I think I'm a bit scared of them now, so I'm avoiding using one til the last minute!!!!

Poco - how are you doing? I'm sure driving to your support group and back was a great thing to do - I hope it calmed you down a bit, just to talk to others in the same situation..... I was trying to take it easy this week, but I haven't done very well on that front - I'm not very good at sitting still for long periods of time, so I've been doing a fair bit, whilst trying to sit down in between rushing around!!! But I have got through an easy-read book.....

Vicki - I've IM'd you, but GOOD LUCK again for tomorrow - positive thoughts coming your way     

Lynne1 - welcome and GOOD LUCK too - hope those blasts did their sticky best.......

Hope everyone has a good weekend........

lots of love
Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow, I miss a day on the board and can hardly find the thread.

So so sorry to Flopsy Lou and Poppy.

I'm still going to hold out for Jan and M&W. I've seen other miracles on the board!

It seems crazy that some of us get af early and some late, progesterone or not. It just makes it all so unpredictable and even more emotionally draining (if that is possible). I got af bang on the hpt test date last time (fairly typical of my monthlies, always on time) but this time I'm on Cyclogest so don't know what to expect.

CONGRATULATIONS Mandellen, gosh, it must be so so so amazing to see those two blue lines. It's good to see a  in here. We need hope!

I agree with Lynne, I've seen too many bfn's to spend any more cash on those hpt's. Saying that, I have 3 day embies so I'll be doing an hpt on Sunday (Monday's an hpt for me not a blood). I think I'd rather get a sense of what to expect Monday.

Vicki, Lynne, my boobs are no longer sore either. Still big though. Oh, ok, they always have been.

P, I'm with you on the up & down. Hope your support group helped. Is that through your clinic?

Funnily I seem to go from negative in the morning to positive in the evening. I have another progesterone related theory about that. If it's a depressant I reckon I absorb more at night and therefore wake up in the morning really miserable. I'm sure most of the morning supp goes down the toilet so by evening I'm more my usual self .

I cry whenever I think of the test result and it doesn't matter whether I imagine it +ve or -ve. I'm getting - and have had since I started the progesterone - mild cramps (so mild I probably wouldn't notice if I wasn't EXTREMELY SENSITIVE right now).

^thumbsup^ Cindy and Eliza for today and for Vicki tomorrow


----------



## JADEBEN (Jan 26, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. IM TESTING ON MONDAY, ONLY THE WEEKEND TO GET THROUGH. I PRAY FOR A POSITIVE ON MONDAY.X


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Jan

Sorry to hear your news...thinking of you.

Laine x


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi can any one help this is 4th time trying to post, I had fet on tues woke up 2day feeling ligth headed a bit like a hangover,had back ache off and on all day went to loo about hour ago now and their was v light blood on toilet paper,just been again nothing,is it to early 4 implantation?im on cyclogest and progynova !


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi again keep losing post for ask a nurse hope its ok to ask on the 2ww!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi all 2WW girls in limbo land!

Sarah, I've read somewhere that implantation bleed (if it occurs) is likely to be between day 6-12 ). Please don't quote me on it!

Claudine, i know what you mean about the crying! Let's just take it a day at a time. I did go to the support group & it definately helped just talking about the last week, it's not immediately local & not linked to my clinic, is run by ladies who've had IF experiences & treatment. i travel to the next county (30 min drive)

Hi Alice, yes it's hard to think of things to do when your mind is elsewhere, normally there's loads i'd have enthusiasm for.

I'm feeling quite low, to add to the already horrible 2WW i've definately had some cramping & am obviously thinking it could be the build up to AF, feels exactly like it (day 10 today, 5 days after day 5 transfer). I don't think think it's psychological as i was actually quite relaxed when i felt it. This has set off major panicky feelings. I know there are explanations for this but i can't help thinking the worst & am trying to prepare. Have told DH & he looked really disappointed but i felt i had to share this with him as he is being really positive & i think we both need to be realistic.

Just to make you smile,

* went into a chemists yesterday just thinking of looking at (& possibly buying) a HPT for next week & I COULDN'T SEE ANY, looked everywhere & someone eventually asked if i needed any help but i said 'no' !!! obviously a very bizarre chemists!

* switched the TV on yesterday, 1st channel was a rubbishy soap, scene of someone doing a pregnancy test (& of course it was positive!), then thought 'i can't be doing with this ' switched channels & it was a nature programme about mating fish who were doing stuff with their eggs & sperm!!!!!!!!!!!! Turned the TV off!!!!

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

thanks p will just have to wait and see .
cheers sarah c x


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Hope you don't mind me butting in on you girls. I have been following your progress and hoping for lots of bfps!
Pocahontas- I just wanted to say that 4/5 days after my 5 day transfer I had terrible af pain. It really did feel like af was going to start any minute. It actually woke me up in the middle of the night and I spent hours huddled on the couch downstairs watching weird middle of the night tv. I was so upset and totally convinced it hadn't worked but it did!! I still have some af type pain but have been assured that this is normal. Don't give up and good luck!!

Good luck to everyone

A x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Looks like I am the only 1 not interested in big brother!

Well not too long to wait now, still having trouble sleeping though. My mums coming over from Spain to visit tommorow.Hooray.

I would like to say that will keep my mind off everything but quite the contrary, she will b worse than me!

Vikki and Lynne sending u lots of +ives 4 tmrw.

                 

Alice M and P. This is torture!.xxx

Lots of Love

Zoe.x


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

well goils... 

i had to call the clinic cos they hadn't called by 2pm and had said they'd call by lunchtime. 

that aside, it's good news! i got a +ve test result - hcg of 219 at 15dpo!

lynne - am sending you mega vibes - may this be a good day for both of us!!

me still in shock.. 

x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Vicki - had to come and see why you were up so early (even earlier than me) - and now I know why!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


Have a happy and healthy pregnancy - and baby!!

Love
Fee xxxxxx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

V

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Z


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS VICKI!!!!!!
Best wishes love sarah c x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

After Vikkis' +ive
I did a test again! But this time I had a faint line within the time frame!

Trying to keep calm.

Will have my beta done mon as cannot wait til 11th to do hpt.

V. Nervous but excited.


Love

Zoe.x


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks fee and sarah!

how you going there zoe? hope you didn't think i was being miss bossy boots about the hpt stuff the other day...? i shall be hanging out to see how you go on weds.. i got beginner's luck, there's no reason you shouldn't be third time lucky!

v


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

z, 
we must've posted within 30 secs of each other.

EXCELLENT NEWS BABE!

shall wait with baited breath on monday...

x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks v




Will let u know on Monday if I havent been locked up by then!


z


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Vicki & Zoe, brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My news is not good, i've had cramping/period pain for 2 days & this am now have spotting, just like a period. It's red blood (sorry TMI) & the cramps are getting worse. The writing is pretty much on the wall. Feel dreadful (understatement), i'm sure a few of you know how i feel. Feel quite cheated i haven't even got to do a HPT, let alone blood test on wednesday! Ironic really, getting a period, when some months they are so erratic & get my hopes up!
Anyway forgive me if i'm a bit quiet for a while, i'll be checking on you & best of luck to all, really want to hear good news to make me realise it can happen on subsequent attempts!

+ thank you to Amber, you really helped cheer me up the other night.

Lots of love, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

P

Remember yr blood test isnt due til wed is it?

Dont give up yet.

Am a bit down 2 as I did another test and it was -ive.

Dont know if its too early or just not pregnant.

lots of love 

Zoe.x


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi p thinking off you hunxxxx

zoe i dont know how you can keep testing,i did 5 tests last time was a right wreck,r u holding in the light going to a differant room to see if it looks like a pos in there,these things make you feel like you r going mad.thinking off you to.
sarah c xx


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hello girlies

Can I join you  I am now three hours into my 2ww! and am scared to do a thing.. I know this is going to be really tough so it is great that you lot are all going through it aswell. I hope to get to know you all a lot better although I do recognise a few names.

Kyra xx

ps. Ive posted a piccie of my embies on the scan page (yet to nestle in obviously) but nice to know they are there so far... and I know its only three hours gone....but at least I can look at it and visualise them somewhere in the depths of my tummy! xxxxx lol k xx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Crazy hptester here. Sarah C The best way to c if there is a line is to go outside. It is a ritual of mine every morning.

I think clearblue must have hypnotised me or something coz I wasnt like this last time!

Lynne- Thinking of you hope u r ok.
P- Hope the bleeding has stopped
Alice M - Where r u? 

    


Zoe.x


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Again

Sorry forgot 2 say welcome Kyra.

3hrs into 2ww eh. Bet it already seems Like a week!


Love

Zoe.x


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Congratulations Vicki, you must be thrilled. I hope I can make it a double whammy. I am still waiting - I live in the US (although I am a Brit) so it is still earlly in the morning. I was up at 6 as I had a bit of a drive to get my test done and then the drive back occupied me a bit and now I have a couple of hours at least to wait. My lazy DH was still in bed asleep when I got back. Worse, he had his arm around the dog who is not supposed to be in the bed!

Zoe, hope the test turns positive again.

P -my nurse told me this morning that bleeding was quite common even if it had worked so keep your hopes up

Kyra, welcome to the 2ww and the emotional rollercoaster.

I need to go and bite my nails into shreds now.

Lynne


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

well just got the phone call from the clinic, 2 hrs early and it was a BFP!!!!!!!

I can't believe it.

I am shaking like mad. My DH isn't even in so you guys get to hear the news first.


Lynne


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to say, my hcg was 479

any input on if this is of significant for anything?


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi lynne congratulations and well done hun!!!!
sarah cxx


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

congratulations lynne!!!!!!!!           congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

So great to see two BFPs in here

CONGRATULATIONS -  Vicki and Lynne ! Great news and put a smile on my face for first time today.

Zoe, how many hpts have you got through I really hope your +ve comes through soon. Must be costing you a fortune and your stress levels must be UP TO HERE

Hi Kyra, don't read the rest of my message as you're too early in your 2ww (I don't want to depress you on day 1!!!!!). Good luck for a bfp in 2w time...

Poc, I am feeling just as miserable as you. Have been very down since last night as had some spotting (mostly brown some pinkish) last night and today and have been feeling crampier than normal. I'm much further on 
than you Sarah so don't take this as bad news! I don't think it can possibly be implantation - I'm due to test at home Monday so I guess I'm 12dpt.

My father's a doc and he's told me it isn't over and it isn't necessarily af, just breakthrough bleeding but my bod is giving me all the af signs over and above 
cyclogest's usual crampy style. 

I've had a bloody goood cry and we are resigning ourselves to another 4 grand on the credit card. sorry to bring you down. should be out enjoying the beautiful weather but am instead lying down and drinking fluids in shade on doc's advice.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Claudine
Thinking of you and hoping for a good result.
Wis


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS LYNNE AND DH!

Zoe.x


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi everyone

CONGRATULATIONS to Vicki and Lynne!!! That's SOOOO exciting - well done!!!! ^thumbsup^   

Pocohontas and Claudine - hold on in there - there's still a couple of days to go yet..... good luck you guys!

Zoe - how are you doing? what did the latest test do?

Welcome Kyra!!!!

Sarah - how are you doing too?

It's great to see some positives appear - very encouraging.....

I've been feeling a bit crap - felt like I was coming down with something yesterday - achy and really tired. Not so bad today, still tired tho'.... Also a bit crampy - what a scary feeling that is... yuck!
I start my new job tomorrow, so I just hope I feel a bit better by then.... I'm starting to get a bit tempted by the hpt, but haven't given in yet....... 

Hope everyone's okay - well done V & L again!!!!

lots of love

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi everyone

Claudine - don't mind me, I know this is going to be a tough ride and you are nearly at the end of it . I think I will be climbing the walls. Lying down in the shade and drinking (nice drinks) does sound like good advice and keep positive not long to go now! (unlike my stretch!) lol k xxx


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

hey lynne - that's FABULOUS NEWS!!! congratulations - and 476 is a very healthy sounding hcg level.. when do they test you again? i asked my clinic and they said they won't be doing another blood test and will do an ultrasound in 4 weeks. i'm thinking i want to make sure my levels are doubling, so will prob go to my gp on monday or tues and get a blood test done.

zoe.. seems odd to have gotten a faint line and then not.. as they say, unless you still have hcg in your system from booster shot, it's impossible to get a false positive (unless it's a chem. preg), but it sounds more than likely you used a less sensitive test the last time (or was it the same brand?). fingers, legs, toes and eyes crossed!

pocohantas & claudine - hang in there - i had progesterone induced symptoms from transfer on and then had very different, af-like cramping which started up three days before test.. was convinced it hadn't worked. (it didn't help when i got two dooozy pimples as well - usually the big signal to me that af is about to show). and it didn't and i'm preg. so who knows..

alice dear - hang in there. only 24 hours to go.. sorry to hear you feel crappy, but hope the first day in new job is enough to take your mind off things for just a few hours, eh? will be thinking of you tommorrow..

welcome kyra.. this board really really helps during the wait.. good luck!

v


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi girls Ive had a bit more bleeding today first thing it seems not to be there all the time sometimes when i go to loo sometimes not,its v light??my boobs hurt a bit today im day 7.
Claudine i bleed a lot last time i had ivf and still got a pos fingers crossed for you xx
poc how r u today?
Alice good luck in new job hope you feeling better 2 day?
zoe have you tested today?
Fingers crossed for you all love
sarah c xx


----------



## cleo1 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello everyone. Can I join you? I had a natural cycle FET ICSI yesterday. I had 2 embies frozen at the 1 cell stage in May, both thawed out on Friday and survived and grew into a 4 cell grade 1 and a 6 cell grade 2. Due to test on 21st Aug.The ET went really smoothly and everyone at the clinic in Liverpool Womens was so professional and kind. My head is much more together this time round. 

I hope this is a good month for everyone on the 2 ww.
Cleo xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi girls, welcome all new girls & congrats to the +ve ladies

I am still cramping & have more bleeding, just like a period. I really can't see how it could be anything else. I'm still so shocked i'm not going to reach my test date with any optimism.

Claudine, I know just how you feel (unfortunately) I too have been crying. It's so odd, am ok for a little while & then off i go again. I too am looking forward, although at this moment feel completely drained. Best of luck & hope to you.

Sarah, your bleeding does sound more like implantation, good luck

Alice, best of luck to you, hope your new job distracts you a little. I would be a liability to any compnay at the moment!

Zoe, hope you are still not driving yourself nuts with those pee sticks, mind you it does sound hopeful. Maybe the +ve one was right & the later one was too diluted to show?

Kyra & Cleo, best of luck X

Lots of love, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dear Pocahontas,

So sorry to hear about the bleeding. I hope that it stops soon and you get the BFP you deserve.

Are you taking progesterone and if so how much? This is supposed to delay AF.

Wishing you all the best and everything crossed for you!

With love from,


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Another bright morning in the UK, I'll bet our USA and Antipodean buddies don't believe us talking about the gorgeous weather.

Hi Cleo, good luck 4 your 2ww. Sounds like your embies are good strong ones!

Sarah, thks for your support. I've been obsessively reading all bleeding related posts and clutching at all +ve result straws! Sounds like your bleeding is a good sign (I have been reading all the Ask a Nurse posts and they all agree!) But I sympathise - it must be really screwing with your mind! Good luck with your wait, I hope it goes quickly and smoothly from here.

Alice, you are a strong woman.  I hope you feel better tomorrow for your big day (well, second biggest day) next week!

Poc, looks like we're both feeling crappy and just want it over with.  I did an hpt first thing this morning (woke up at 6:30 am - unheard of for me - took me ages to get to sleep) and it was a bfn.

I'm still taking the Cyclogest as official test date is tomorrow (clinic gave me an hpt) and my bleeding is still very light and brown and I can't say that the cramps are bad either.

I don't know if it helps to hang on for a very slight hope or not. DH and I are over the worst of the disappointment - yesterday was awful - and we just have to take the positives that we did get out of this cycle. It was much better than last time in terms of eggs collected and embryos created and we have a frostie this time too. Third time lucky we hope!

At least I can't get the horrible shock I got two days after my last -ve result. My new sister-in-law, 6 years younger than me, 4 months married to my little brother, yes you guessed it. My brother called to tell me she was 3 mths pg. So on top of failing this cycle, I have being an aunt before being a mother to look forward to. I know I'm not being very nice but I just can't help feeling crap about it. At least I know I'm not the only one going through this and lots of people are going thru far worse.

Thks for all your support.

Sorry to be drivelling on but have not got anything else to do while I wait this out. A lady on another BB (this is what I'm addicted to Zoe instead of pee sticks) told me she tested -ve on 13dpt, was bleeding red and brown and cramping but still tested +ve on 14dpt. !!! So while there is still a (very faint hope) I don't want to move!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello Flopsy, yes i am taking progesterone pessaries, 400mg twice daily, I feel really disappointed with my body & feel that it hasn't even 'tried' to hold the embies, am i making sense? 

Keep strong Claudine, i can't believe the timing of your brothers announcement last time, actually i can believe it as this kind of thing happens to me to, my 17 year old niece announced she was pg ('by accident') the day after i discovered i was very likely to have problems conceiving & the baby was born around the time i was told i'd need ivf! I just visualise that ONE DAY i can make a big announcement!

Love to all, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi - sorry I haven't been on for a while but DH whisked me away for a lovely break with lots of swimming and eating. It would have been stupendously lovely if we could have ended it on a happy note, but sadly I got a negative result - yet again.
Although I'm feeling pretty down, our holiday did help us to put things in perspective. We're going to have one last attempt before saying goodbye to this whole nightmare, and we'll not try again until next year, to give us both time to get on with our lives and get our bodies and minds into great shape for our final try.

I know we are already fantastically lucky to have a child already - conceived after our very first attempt at IVF five years ago - and every failure since (five in total!!) has made him even more precious to us, if that is possible. But it is still so frustrating knowing that what has worked once for us hasn't happened again. Our clinic has always been so upbeat about our chances, saying that they were better than average given our success in the past, but it looks like our track record since has actually been worse than average. 

I really believed we were on to a winner this time - my sole little frozen embryo made it through the thaw, despite the odds, and the embryologist was delighted with how it continued to divide since. I thought that was a good sign. Sadly not.

I wish everyone reading this the very very best of luck - because it seems it is just a matter of luck. I hope you all get to hold your dream in your arms one day.


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah - I felt and still feel like I am coming down with something - shaky, cramps, hot flushes and very tired so don't give up hope yet.

Vicki - I am testing again tomorrow and they want to do a scan the week of the 16th. I am still in shock. I had to go and buy a hpt yesterday, just to convince myself and have the pleasure of seeing a positive result for the first time.

Claudine - my brother just has to look at his wife and she conceives. they have 3 kids and it is really hard at times. Same with all my friends, they have all been popping out babies left right and centre while we have had the pleasure of being poked, tested, injected etc. It is just sooo hard.

Good luck to all the testers next week. I hope to see some BFP's


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Yes to all that asked did do another test and it was+ive but still very faint!

Do my Beta test tommorow so will let u all know.

Pocohontas hope u r ok and no more bleeding.x

Eliza v. sorry about your recent -ive hope you get a bfp next year.x

Sarah C hope you are taking it easy.

Alice M Getting close now!

Lynne Thats a really good hcg level! Did u have a hcg shot whilst in your 2ww?

Good Luck to myself and everyone else testing tommorow!

      
    

Zoe.x


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Good luck Zoe and to all the other testers tomorrow!!                fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Niece (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi 2 everyone 
hope you don't mind me joining you i guess im a bit late joining but better late than never, i am due 2 test on friday the 13th this is r 2nd attempt this time was fet we had an 8cell & a 4cell put back have had alot of cramping this time which i didnt get as much last time so this has been worrying me a bit, its so hard 2 know what is the right way to feel & what is the wrong way the cyclogest dosnt help, i have been reading the post & found them very intresting & can relate to how people feel about friends & relative all having babies around us & i sit back & think why me why cant i just have a precious little babie like them without the stress & strain of the cycle i dont hate anyone who can just concieve naturally, but i just wish that like us all on this site we could all share there luck, i day dream about the day i can shout from the roof tops that im going to have a babie as im sure you all do 2,
well i would like to wish everyone all the luck in the world & hope to hear you all shouting from thos roof tops real soon    

love niece xxxxxx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi zoe good luck for today,im taking things easy went to a barbie yesterday that was lovely,friends did think it was funny that i was not drinking,just said i didnt feel like it !!!
the light spotting i was having off and on has now gone to brown but very little so dont know what to think about that.
hope eveyone is ok?
love sarah c xx


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

hi all

sarah - that sounds very implanation spotting to me!
zoe - excellent news re another +ve.. how many more pee sticks do you reckon you'll get thru by weds?!
alice - no news is good news??

v


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Another catch up from me!

Lynne1 and Vicki - absolutely fantastic news!  many congratulations to you and your dh's!!!!!!!

Zoe - oh queen of testers!  looking good!

P - thinking of you and hoping that it's implantation rather than anything else as Saturday is too early really for AF.

Alice - hope the new job goes well today!

Niece, Cleo1 and Kyra - welcome and good luck!!!!!! 

Eliza - really sorry that your weekend away didn't end as you had wished it to    Good luck......

Sarah - sounding good to me!

Claudine and Jadeben, all the best for today   

Thinking of you all..........

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello every1?
Found this website at the begining of this horrible 2ww, Wish id found it b4 every1 has been so helpful and i dont feel alone anymore.
Niece im also testing fri 13th and also had bad af pains they started day 8 after et. the af pains come and go so not sure what 2 think.
take care every1 luv jess xxx


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi girls,

Not what I'd hoped to be writing today but it's a bfn. af came with a vengeance during the night, bang on time as usual. I really really thought we were going to make it this time as all had gone so well. I am trying not to let the mind games set in and still have to hope that playing the odds will work and it'll be third time lucky for us. Eliza, I hope your next lottery ticket is the big winner!

We do have our precious frostie but have spoken with the nurse and decided that we'd rather "keep it in the bank" and get on with another cycle as soon as we can. I was a physical wreck after my first cycle (we had a lot of external factors come into it, including the death of my father-in-law the month before we started) but I actually don't feel too bad today. Bitterly disappointed but not too bad. (yay Nurofen!)

So I'll be joining the Sept/Oct cycle buddies...! Financially it's a disaster but my parents and dh's mum have offered to help. Although my pride balks a little at having to have our hopes for a child "bought", well, let's face it, I think I can swallow my pride. We're very lucky that they can help us out and keep our dream alive.

So onwards we go. Thanks for all your support and kind messages. I know it's not just me who has to face not just the heartache of treatment but the other slaps of insensitivity that come with it.

Good luck the rest of you girls; my heart goes out to each and every one of you and I am sending you all . Hope to see a big long list of BFP's!!!


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Although official test wed, Had a beta blood test 2 day and it was POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HCG level is 106 already.

I reckon I must of used over 20 hpt over the past week.

Just got to do another wed to check hcg level.

Thankyou to you all for your support.

It certainly was 3rd time lucky 4 me!

Good Luck P and Alice M on wed

Thanks again

Tester Maniac.x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Claudine - sorry to read that the old witch has showed her face when she wasn't wanted........... ((((((((((hugs))))))))))).

Zoe - congratulations a good hcg level!  3rd time lucky - fab news

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Claudine - Many commiserations about AF, I hope you have better luck next time around.

Zoe - congratulations, I expect shares in the manufacturers of hpt's will now be sinking given the drastic decrease in sales. hope you're not feeling as sick as me!

Good luck to Sarah and P on Wednesday, hope the waiting isn't too stressful.

Lynne


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS ZOE AND JON

^^

^cool^LOVE MEZ AND STU^cool^ XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi girls, can't beleive I can post on here at last!!!

had two 5 cell embryos put back today, and test on the 23rd August,


lots of love and hugs to you all,

mmmb p,xxxx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi
claudine sorry to read your post((((hugs)))))


well done zoe congratulations xxxxxx

im still the same still having a little brown spotting i think it gone then go to the loo and its back!!
sarah c xx


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Congrats Zoe and Big Big hello MMBOP!!!   

wow 5 cell thats good eh!! fingers crossed lol xxxxxx

crawling the walls here and it's only day 3, Do these pessaries cause tummy cramps?

kyra xx


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Claudine.. I'm surprised you have any pride left after the hammering that is IVF.. so sorry to hear your news, but as Zoe shows.. third time lucky can be done! Good luck.


Zoe, great news.. thought it was unlikely for you to keep getting faint positives and not have it follow through! Rise, hcg, rise!

V x


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Oh God girls, now i know why the 2ww is dreaded so much. Day four now and I hate it.

These pessaries are making me feel like I've got a hangover is this normal? or do I have a sympathetic hangover for my partner? I am bloated, stomach cramps, fed up grrrrrrrr

What are the side effects of these things anyway apart from generally feeling pants?

k xxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess I can post here now! 4 hours into the 2ww! I have to do jabs of hcg tomorrow and 3 more times apparently to get my body to produce progesterone. Sending lots of good vibes to everyone here!! ^cool^

Debbie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Very special welcome to Boppy! 

_YOU MADE IT!_

Kyra - yep tummy cramps from pessaries! Lurvely!

Debbie - welcome aboard too!

Thinking of you all..........

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxx

^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
^cool^  ^cool^  ^cool^ 
 ​

Dollyzx IVF ET - Testing

Jan Welshy ICSI ET - 19th July Testing - 2nd - 

Sheboo ICSI ET - 18th July Testing - 2nd - 

Flopsy FET ICSI ET - 22nd July Testing - 3rd - 

Georgia ICSI ET - 24th July Testing - 5th - 

Mandellen IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 5th - 

Eliza FET IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

lou f ICSI ET - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Poppy22 IVF ET - 21st July Testing - 6th - 

Cindy IUI - 23rd July Testing - 6th - 

Vicki IVF ET - 23rd July Testing - 7th - 

Lynne1 IVF ET - 27th July Testing - 7th - 

Claudine ICSI ET - 26th July Testing - 9th - 

Jadeben IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 9th

Alice M ICSI ET - 31st July Testing - 11th

Pochahontas IVF ET - 1st Aug Testing - 11th

ZoeM IVF ET - 29th July Testing - 11th - 

Holly667 IVF ET - 30th July Testing - 14th

Tammy IVF ET - 2nd Aug Testing - 16th

sarah c FET IVF ET - 3rd Aug Testing - 17th

Kyra IVF ET - 7th Aug Testing - 21st

Cleo1 FET ICSI ET -7th Aug Testing - 21st

mmmbop IVF ET - 9th Aug Testing - 23rd

DebbieB IUI  - 10th Aug Testing - 30th


*May all your dreams come true girls !!!*​


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks for the great welcome Sue! I have been told to test on the 30th, probably because of the hcg that I'm injecting as it might give me a false positive if I test too soon. how can I wait that long??!! hey that's a 2 1/2 ww! I'm going to be dooley by then!! 

Debbie


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi all 2WW girls & good luck to all. 

I've had a strange few days........
Started bleeding over the weekend (was cramping++ & red & brown blood, sorry tmi), really convinced myself it was all over & spent the weekend & yesterday in tears. We went out to the coast on sunday as i felt so bad & just needed to get out of the house, we walked for about 2 miles & sat in the sun & ate chips!

This morning i've done a test (first response) & there's a faint 2nd line!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was not expecting this at all, was not even watching the test (as i usually do), just washed my hands & then looked back & saw the line.

Have spoken to the clinic, said obviously to attend for blood test tomorrow.

I'm now such a mixture of emotions, thrilled of course, but what's with all the excretions?! No red blood since sunday, now like brown spotting every time i go to the toilet. Am on constant knicker check! & am worried bout my weekend trip when maybe i should have been resting?!

Sue, please don't put me as positive on the list until i've been to the clinic! What do you think about my situation?

Will do more personals when i get my head together!

Lots of love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

P - I think it sounds positive! But no list changing yet, get your bum to the clinic for an hcg!

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi p so pleased for you sounds like a positive,good luck for tomorrow.

love sarah c xx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello P,

It sounds like good news. I am really pleased for you. Sending you lots and lots of luck for your blood test tomorrow.
  

Lots of love
Sally
xxxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi P.

That's excellent news good luck for your blood test tomorrow...

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm hoping you may be able to shed some light s I'm going insane, well I at least I feel like!

I'm on day 9 of 2ww and started to feel as if AF is going to show up at anytime, last week I had a water infection which I was told by GP last night that this has cleared up but what I want to ask is, would visiting the toilet every 15 mins to pee (sorry if tmi ) be a sign of AF coming? Also feeling extremely moody and tearful, or could the progesterone injections be making me fell like this?

God I'm so confused and going out of my mind with worry and no matter how much I don't want AF to show I know there is nothing I can do to stop it happening!

Help help....

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxx


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Hang in there Tammy! Have hope - I'm cheering for you 
when can you test? just hold on till it's the right day if you can.

good luck
Debbie


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Tammy
How r u?
I also started getting af pains day 8/9, still getting them on day 11 but they r very mild. Also 1min i could cry the next i could happily rip my dh head off lol.
Spoke 2 a few people who have af pains during 2ww.
wishing u loads of luck
luv jess xxx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All

Hope u r all ok and not going crazy 

Good luck 4 tommorow pocohontas and alice m

will b thinking of u both.


Zoe.x


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thank you all for your messages, I know I'm not alone in the way I'm feeling (not that I wish for any of you girls to feel so crap but at least we can all understand where we are coming from!) 

Debbie - Not due to test until next Monday feels like ages away but it's not that long now.

Jess - I know where your coming from I'm exactly the same poor DH don't know whether he is coming or going, comes to that nor do I!!! Keeping everything crossed for you, when are you due to test?

Zoe - Congratulations on your BFP you and Dp must be thrilled...

Take care

Love
Tammy


----------



## cleo1 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Tammy- just writing on here makes me feel better- I hope you find that too. In answer to your previous question- no, peeing every 15 mins does not mean that AF is coming so hang on in there! The cramps that you feel are likely to be from the progesterone and also from a heightened awareness of your body. I'm not on progesterone this time as I'm having a hormone free FET (thank god!) but I still feel tringes in my pelvis- but this is likely to be my mind going into overdrive. I still feel moody occasionally without the progesterone, but this is stress.
I think we are all incredibly brave and all our reactions are normal in the circumstances!
Cleo x


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi guys!

Sorry I haven't posted for a couple of days - I've been sooooo tired ^sleepy^..... new job, rotten cold et al. It all happens at once, ay?!

Congratulations to Zoe - excellent stuff, you serial tester - I bet you keep on testing too, til the line gets stronger and stronger!!!!
  

Claudine - sorry to hear of your result, but it's good to hear you bouncing back for another go - well done. Hugs to you and your DH ^cuddleup^

Tammy - weeing every 15 mins could be a bladder infection, but it also could be a good sign..... good luck!!!!

Pocohontas - AMAZING!!!! Good Luck for your bloods.... I know what you mean about the knicker-checking!!!!!

Well, I succombed to temptation this morning and did an hpt, and a faint line appeared!!!!! I don't really know what to think, but it was exciting to see it appear!!!! I've got my blood test tomorrow, so we'll see then whether it really is positive (I'm not sure whether to believe a faint line)....... crossed fingers, let's hope it wasn't a dodgy test and was a real line!!!!!

Good Luck to everyone

lots of love

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Alice,

Fingers crossed for your blood test tomorrow a faint line in my eye's a positive.

I did have a water infection last week and was given antibiotics which cleared it up but I'm still peeing as frequently and I was back at the doctors last night who checked my waters and said that there isn't any infection. I'm not sure what it is and it's beginning to drive me round the bend now I feel like I'm spending half my life in the loo!!

Take care & good luck for tomorrow.

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi Tammy
Im testing fri 13th
Im spending most of the time in the loo looking 4 af 
I think im what they call a knicker checker 
Take care
GOOD LUCK 2 EVERY1 WAITING 2 TEST


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Jessica,

Good luck for Friday I've got everything crossed for you.....

I'm constantly in the loo and I would say I'm also a knicker checker, it's funny how we all do the same things!

Take care & good luck

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi Girls,

           
GOOD LUCk EVERYONE,XXX
           

now if my embies decide to stick around,between what days roughly do they implant is between 6-8?
I should know I have read about it enough, but have gone blank,
I am day 2 past transfer,

Keep positive girls, 
love mmmb p,xxx


----------



## Vicki (Aug 2, 2004)

Alice - that is fantastic news! A positive is a positive is a positive in my book.. let us know what the bloods say, and hope the new job is grand!
Pocohontas - also waiting with baited breath for your news..!
Zoe, you may laugh to know that I FINALLY did a hpt after all that not doing one - just had to see the double pinks meself!

Good luck to everyone else,
V


----------



## Alice M (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi everyone!

It's official - the blood test said POSITIVE!!!!!!  

I don't know my hcg levels cos my DH spoke to the clinic, and as dear as he is, he doesn't think to ask questions like that!!! But apparently the nurse said I was 'very' pregnant, so I figure it must be okay!!!! Got more bloods on Monday and lots more lovely pessaries (or cassowaries, as we have started calling them....)!!!

It's still early days, of course, but I'm nervously-excited!!!!!

Pocohontas - how did your blood test go? 

Vicki - thanks sweetie - the job is good - but my stinking cold hasn't helped matters!!!! Still feel very 'new girl' ish - and now even more removed with my latest news!!! Keep in touch - where will you post now?

Tammy - hope you're feeling better - as I said before, weeing can be a good sign, but it usually comes on a little later... I hope it means exciting things for you.....

Jessica - good luck for Friday.... 13 can be very lucky!!!!

mmmmbop - yes, implantation around day 6-8 or earlier past ET (if it were natural, it would be a week or more after ovulation I think..... ) GOOD LUCK!!!!

Well, everyone - thanks for all your support - you've been fab. I really hope everyone gets their dream in the end...

lots of upside-down love from NZ

Alice
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks Alice,and.......

         
HUge Huge congratulations to you and Dh,XXXX
         

enjoy every minute,xx

lots of    thoughts for everyone one on here,xxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Alice,

Just wanted to wish you many congratulations on your BFP you and DH must be thrilled to bit's.

Here's to a very healthy and happy 9 months.

Take care & best wishes

Love
Tammy


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi All

Wow wow wow loads of pink lines!!!      
Alice how wonderful! Just want to wish you all the best for the next 9 months.. have a wonderful time! k xxxx

Pochohantas - really wishing you all the luck in the world and praying the little line becomes a big line    let us know. I am thinking of you. xxx 

Mmmbop - I was told implantation could start around day four and that something in pineapple and Brazil nuts helps with the implantation! Don't know how true this is but what the hell.. it's not going to do any harm. I am on day 5 now and eating half a pineapple for brekkie in the morning.    Fingers crossed for you hon xxxx

Tammy - i'd say constantly going to the loo is nothing to do with af but it could be a hormone thing. Your water absorbtion in your body .. as is all the things that keep your body in balance is regulated by hormones.. I think it is likely to be your bodies reaction to all the hormones raging about it. I think if you have no infection try not to worry about it too much but don't stop drinking water! hope you are feeling better soon love k xxxx

Well I am on day five and this is how I'm feeling:

Tits like bullets ^shocked^
sore and painful to touch.
Lower abdominal cramps
Back ache, arm ache, leg age... in fact all my limbs feel drained of energy.
Bloated and full of wind.
Constipated.
And not really dealing with it very well at all.

I really had visions of my body being a temple of love and light for my little embies to nestle in to but I feel horrid, impatient, ratty and generally pants.

I know I don't sound very postitive about it all, i'm sorry, I just feel so fed up and scared at the same time.

I'm glad you are all here with me.

Kyra xx


----------



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hi Alice,
Huge congratulations to you and your dh on your BIG FAT POSITIVE.
    

Good luck to everyone else
     

Lots of love
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Congratulatons to u all with BFP's so pleased to see some on the list, ^thumbsup^

My heart is with u all who didnt i know how u r feeling but a week on and i am starting to feel abit better !! 

i have everything crossed for u all left to test 

lol
lou xx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi there,

Been keeping up with the good and bad news on this thread....just wanted to say

CONGRATULATIONS to Alice m - from our summer thread - hoorah a lovely BFP - so very pleased for you

Pcohontas - hoping your line gets dark - loads and loads of summer rainbow luck to you

Everyone else hoping you all get your dream very soon


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Can I join in, this is my 2nd time in the two week club opefully the last. I had IVF in May which failed but three embryos were frozen. I had a call from the hospital this morning telling me two have made it and they are due to implant them at 1:30 today. I am due to test on the 23rd of August. My fingers are crossed for everyone. 2nd time lucky!!!
Lorns x


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Krya,

I know exactly where your coming from with your symptoms I've been very up and down the past few day's it must be all our hormones raging. My poor DH doesn't know whether he is coming or going!!!

One minute I could burst into tears and then the next I could rip someone's head off!!

This whole IF lark drives you crazy....

Take care & good luck.

Love
Tammy


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Lorns,

Just wanted to wish you good luck in your 2ww this is also my second time in the 2ww as my first IVF attempt I got a negative in April.

Wishing you lot's of luck.

Take care

Love
Tammy
xxxxxxx


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hello girls,just wanted to wish everyone testing today good luck!XX
Feel fed up today just want to know if it has worked or not due to test next tues seems a life time away.Got very bad cough thats keeping me and dh awake at nite,had to go into spare room at 4.30am think i could wake neighbours up it that bad.The brown spotting almost gone,but then i thinks it gone then go to loo and its back,is this a good sign??I had ohss last time so this feels so different,just living in the loo knicker checking.God i am going on a bit !!
love sarah cxx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Tammy

I feel a lot more relaxed this time and know what to expect etc. Hopefuly being more relaxed will help. I am not holding out too much this time as frozen embryo transfer is not as succesful but if it happens it wil be a miracle!!

Lorns x


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

AM DEFINATELY PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Actually feel a bit numb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HCG levels today (Day 15) are 186, no idea what this means! (EC day was 27th august)

Clinic said I should take it easy due to recent bleeding, but none today so far! 

Have to go back in 20 days for a scan.

Have now entered the next waiting period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But this is such a moment, never been pregnant before so i'll never forget it!

Lots of love, P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

P - 186 is excellent! Could it be twins??

I've posted on East Anglia thread but here's another message from me:-

 ^cool^ ^cool^          

Well done fellow Bourn friend!!

love luluxx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello girls.

I really want to send my congratulations to Alice & Zoe, i can't believe we all got +ves!

Am so sorry for those that didn't get them this time round, i really really thought this was going to be me, special  for Claudine.

As for the 2WW well,

1) I had a nervous breakdown & cried loads!
2) I had bleeding, (red & brown)
3) I had cramps (& still do, terrifying!)
4) I did rest some of the time but also drove my car 
5) I did eat some pineapple & brazil nuts

SO try to take it easy on yourselves (even though i know you probably won't! & i didn't listen to any advice!)

I was told it but didn't believe it that symptoms vary SO MUCH, or that there can be none at al,l so you never never know. 

Take care all girls, it's so hard......................

Love P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lynne1 (Aug 5, 2004)

P 

Excellent news many congratulations!!! Your hcg levels seem very healthy. I have been obssessing about them since I got my result. There is a good website link on the early hcg message board page that gives information about what normal values are. It also compares values for singleton versus twins so that you can have something else to worry about.

Lynne


----------



## sarah c (May 13, 2004)

hi just to say conratulations p really pleased for you,now take things easy.!
sarah cxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Pochahontas,

I checked this thread to see how you're doing and Wow! Soooo happy for you!!! Congrats!!!    It's been a hard ride and I'm so happy that you got a BFP.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well and are managing through the 2ww. I'll be joining you soon as I"m having ET on Friday. Sending everyone lots of positives!


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi P

Just a quickie to say

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Oh I don't know how to work this stuff.

Imagine a multicoloured dancing rainbow!!!!!

Also to Vicki and Lynne and Alice, on confirmation of your bfp's. Will there be any twins? Will be looking out for scan announcements!

Thanks for the support everyone. I hope we'll get there next time.

Big hugs of support to the newbies, sending lots of positive vibes.


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Pocohontas

Fantastic news girlfriend!!!!!!

Well done - enjoy!!!!

loads of love


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

YIppEEEEEEEEE
         

         
Fantastic news POcahontas and DH am over the moon for you,xxx


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi P,

That's fantastic news I'm really pleased for you sending you many congratulations.

Can I just ask a question why aren't you allowed to eat pineapple??

I feel like I've now become the serial knicker checker seem to be spending more time in the loo than at my desk working, but then again that's not such a bad thing!

Take care & best wishes

Love
Tammy
xxxxxx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

hi all, can I join you I had et this afternoon so am now 2wwing.

Pocahontas I am so pleased that it worked for you. I have been following your progress.

I'm feeling a bit tender so I'm going to lie on the sofa now and try to relax!

love hammy xx


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you for your lovely messages girls, still hasn't sunken in!

Tammy, hi, i meant i did eat pineapple & brazil nuts as i read maybe they help with implantation? (but who can tell?)
Lots of love & luck to you,
P XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tammy (Apr 23, 2004)

Think I better buy a stack of pineapple willing to give anything a go! god how desperate am I getting now, I also heard that milk is meant to help with implantation so been trying to drink a pint a day but not been very successful as I can't drink milk on it's own makes me gag!

Wonder if I could have the milk by IV drip!!

xxxxx


----------



## Lorns (May 4, 2004)

Hi Pocohontas

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! 

I am so pleased for you, its nice to know that you can go throiugh spotting etc and still be pregnant!


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

pocohontas

CONGRATULATIONS
good luck 2 every1 else on the 2ww hope all your dreams come true.
luv jess xxx


----------



## Niece (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi all
congratulations to u all with pfp well done, 

i spoke to the hospital today about delaying my test till sat as i didnt fancy doing it on fri13th & i have been told to test tommorrow so im testing sooner than i thought so this time tommorrow i would of tested so i will let you all know 
good luck to everyone else testing soon 

niece xxx


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

niece
GOOD LUCK 4 2morrow

luv jess xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

GOOD LUCK NIECE,XXX


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Pocahontas!


----------



## DebbieB (Aug 5, 2004)

Reading all the posts in the morning in HK so a bit late but...

Congratulations Pocahontas!!! you must be thrilled! 

Good luck to Niece and any others testing!!

I can't believe I'm only 2dpt 
feels like forever already. have been told by my friends to relax and not rush around (which is what I usually do!), so I just keep surfing and watching telly. I should be finishing an OU assignment, but my mind keeps wandering off and I can't remember what I was reading about 
glad you guys are here to keep me focused!!

Debbie


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

New home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=11303

Love Sue
xxxx


----------

